# Weighing options



## OwlHillFarm (Feb 11, 2016)

This sub seems kinda quiet lately but hopefully a few folks will have some experience and the time to share it. 
We are considering LGDs as our security response to coyote predation on our farm. We raise meat goats and free range laying hens. We raise rabbits too but if a coyote gets into those hutches I quit- I built those things near bombproof. We know that the coyotes in the area are already likely above what I would reasonably expect an alpaca or a donkey to defend against so I'm looking at dogs as a possible solution. The fences are solid woven wire all the way to the ground so how the @$#%@s are getting in I don't know, unless they are jumping. Electric is not an option here. It's a small farm, only about 20 acres fenced, with solid barns and shade available *most* of the day. We keep the water troughs full. It gets very hot and humid here so I lean away from heavy coated breeds. 
I've never trained an LGD before. I've trained other dogs to basic commands and assorted tricks and even (gasp) to generally good polite behavior. I've worked with rescues and learned just what kind of patience and dealing with setbacks and demonstrating a confidence that you may not feel are all like. I think it would be like learning a sister language for me, instead of an entirely new one. 
My problem is the existing farm dog. She's a rescued Cane Corso and can NOT be trusted with the livestock unless I'm right there. She's also twitchy as hell about other dogs- they are only friends if she is in charge. (I've had her for two years and yes, the fact that they can sometimes be friends is a HUGE improvement in itself. Poor girl was a mess.) I'm honestly surprised that her smell and presence aren't keeping the coyotes away but we've got them on trail cam and we're missing critters. I can't let her roam outside the fences, the neighbors are too close and are afraid of her. I can't let her roam inside the fences because while she has never tried to harm a goat (she's death on groundhogs so I know she knows the difference) she thinks they are self-propelled squeaky toys that must be chased. Chased goats do not pack on meat. 
So I'm asking the internet for opinions, which may backfire on me. Other ideas to deal with the coyotes that don't involve dogs? Breeds likely to not start fights (though they'll probably finish at least one) with the existing resident? (I will NOT be getting rid of her in favor of LGDs. She was here first, she comes first.) Suggestions for easing integration with an insecure dog? Ways to use the existing dog to better anti-coyote advantage?


----------

